# Weekly competition 2010-46



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R2 U' F U' R F2 R' F'
*2. *U R2 F R' F' R F' U2 F2
*3. *R U2 F2 R F' U' F U F' U2
*4. *R F2 U2 F U R' U R2 U'
*5. *R2 U R U F' U F R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' R2 B D2 U B' R' B R' F L U2 B2 U B L2 R
*2. *R2 U' R' D2 R D2 F2 D' R' F2 L D2 L B2 L2 F' U2 F2
*3. *D F' L B U2 F' L2 D' F' U B' U R F2 U' L' B F
*4. *L2 B' L D U B2 R2 F2 R D2 U L' R U' B L' R' F'
*5. *B2 D2 L' B U R2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D L' F2 R2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L Fw2 D R2 U' Rw' Uw2 L2 R' B F Uw U' F D2 Uw' Rw' B' D2 R' U2 Rw2 B' Fw' F2 L' Rw2 Uw F D R D2 Rw2 F' R2 B Fw2 L' R B2
*2. *B' D' L2 U F' Uw2 Rw D' U2 F2 L Fw' Uw2 F2 Uw2 L Uw U2 L' U2 F2 Rw2 F U2 B2 Fw' D' Uw' U B2 F U' Rw2 R2 Fw2 L' Fw' Rw2 F' L2
*3. *Fw2 D' Uw' B' Fw2 F' L' Rw D F2 R D' B Fw2 F2 U' L Fw' R U2 B2 D' U2 L Rw Fw L Uw' B2 Fw' F Uw' Rw2 D B D Rw2 F D2 B2
*4. *D Uw B' Rw' F R2 Fw2 D U B Uw' L2 Uw2 B2 F' R D U' Fw Uw B' Fw D2 B2 L2 Rw R Fw' Uw' B L B' Fw' U' B' F' Uw B2 Fw U
*5. *Rw2 R2 B2 Fw2 D U' Fw Uw' L2 R Uw L2 R2 Fw2 R Fw F R' U2 B F' Rw2 B' Rw' R' Fw2 L2 F Uw' R U2 Rw B2 Fw D2 U' B D L B

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 B' Bw U L' D Dw Uw' R' F' D U' Bw' R' Bw' Rw Uw' Fw F2 Rw' Fw' F' D2 Dw' Uw Lw R' Fw' F2 L' Dw Rw Bw' Fw' D2 Uw F' D2 Dw2 R Fw2 F2 D B2 Dw' U2 L2 Fw2 F2 Rw' Uw' Bw' Uw Lw' B2 Rw Uw2 Rw R' Fw2
*2. *U' Fw L' Dw' Uw B Bw' D Bw' R2 Dw2 Uw L U2 F Rw2 R Dw' Uw2 B2 Bw2 F2 Rw2 U F' D Fw D B Uw L' U2 Fw F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 Rw' Dw' L2 Lw' R' B' Bw' Fw' Uw' U Lw' Rw' D' Dw2 Lw2 Uw R2 Fw2 F' R D
*3. *L' F' Dw Lw2 U' B Bw' R2 Uw F Rw' D' Dw2 R' B2 Lw' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 Lw' Fw2 R' U F' L' U' R2 Uw' Lw R2 Fw U2 L2 D2 Uw' U F D Fw2 U' Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw' B' L' Bw2 Dw' F U2 Bw2 Lw R Dw2 L Lw Fw2 R Bw F
*4. *R2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw2 R' B2 Bw' Fw2 F D' Bw D2 Uw2 U Bw Uw' F U Lw' Uw' L Fw2 Uw' L B' L' Lw2 Dw R2 U2 R' D' B Bw Fw D L' Rw' Dw Bw Fw' D2 Bw2 L' Lw Dw' Fw' F D' Uw2 Bw2 L' Lw R2 F2 D Lw2 Rw' Dw
*5. *U' R Bw L2 Dw R' Uw Fw Uw Fw2 D B2 Fw F Dw' F2 D2 B Dw B Fw F' U' Fw Dw' Uw' R' B' Dw' B' L' Dw' L2 B F' D Uw2 Lw' B2 Uw Fw2 D' Uw U Lw2 F2 L Dw Rw2 U F Rw2 Fw2 Lw Fw' R' F R Fw2 Dw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 3U2 2U 2L2 R' D' 3U2 2U' R2 2F 3U2 3F D2 3F' 2L' 2R2 U 3R 2R2 2U' U 2B 2D2 3U 2U2 U2 R 2B2 3F' 2D' L' 2R2 R' 2U U2 3R R' 2B' L2 U 2L R 2D2 U' 3R R F L' 2R D' 2D 3U 2U2 2B2 2F' L2 2R U 3R F 3R2 2R' 2B2 R' 3U2 2U' 3R2 3F' 2F' 2U2 2L 3R2 2U F' L B 2L 3F2 2F R2
*2. *2F' 2U 2R' 2B U2 2L2 2R2 D 2F2 F' 2U 3F 3U2 B2 2B' D 3U 3R 2D2 L 2U U2 2R' U L' 3F2 L2 R' D' 2D2 F' 2L' 2R2 R' B' 3R2 2F2 2L' F L R D2 2D 3R' 3U U' R F' 3U2 3F' 2L2 3R 2D 2F 2L' 2D2 U R2 2B' F2 L' F L' 2L' 2R' D 2U2 3F' 3R B 2B 3F2 L2 B 3R 3U' L 2L2 3U 2R'
*3. *2B2 2D2 3F2 2L B' 2F' U' 2L2 B' 2F2 L' R' 2D' 2U2 2R F R B F' R' 3U2 U2 R' 3F2 F' 3R U' 2B' 3R2 B' 2L U L' 2F2 L' 2R2 D2 L' 2R2 D2 3F2 F' L2 U' 2L 2F L' U2 3F2 U R 2F 3R' F 3U2 L F 2R2 2U' 3F' L2 U2 F 2D2 3U 3R 2R' U' L' 2D2 L' 2D2 U R2 D U2 R 3U' 2B' D
*4. *2B 2U2 2L 3U' 2U2 U' B2 F 3U' F 2R U2 B' U F L' U' F' U' 3F2 U 2F2 F 2D 3U' 2L2 2D' U2 B 2B2 3U2 2R' 3F 3U2 L R' 2B2 3R 3F2 2F 2L2 3R2 2R F' 3R2 2U' 2L 3R' 2F' R 2U' 2L B 3R' 2U 3R' 2R2 U' 2B F2 2L2 2D U' L 2R' 2B2 L2 3U' 2B2 D 2D' 2F 3U' 2R2 D' 3U 2F' D 2D' 2L
*5. *L2 2L F' L' D2 L 2F 2L' F' 2D2 3U' 2U 2B 3F2 L' 2B 3F' D 2D2 3U' R 3F2 2D2 2U2 U2 L2 R2 2F' U 2R' 2D2 U 2B2 L' 2L' B2 U2 B2 2B D2 3U 2U' 2F2 2L 3R2 2R' 2F2 R' 2F 2R F2 D2 2F' U2 3F2 3U 2L2 2R' 3F D 3U 3F2 R' 2F' 2L2 U2 3F2 D 2U L2 2L2 B2 3U' U B2 3R 2F F2 L2 2R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U L 3L' 2D2 3D2 2B' 3F F 3D 2L2 2F' 2R 2D2 2U' 2R2 3B L B' 2B2 3F 2F' D R2 B 3D 3U' 2U F2 2R' 3F' L U 3B' R2 2F' 2U U2 F2 D' 2U' 2L U' B' 3L2 D 3D2 2U 2L B2 2D2 3R2 2R2 D2 3D' U' 2L D' 2D2 2U2 U 2L' R2 2F' 3U2 L 3F2 3D 2B 3L' 3U 3F2 2F2 3R' 3U2 3L' D2 B2 F 2D U' 3F 2F' F 2D 2F' 2U2 3L2 2R2 R 3U' L2 2R D' 3D' 3U2 2B2 2R 3B2 3L2 R2
*2. *L 2U 2B' 3F' F' D 3R2 D 3B2 3R' 2U' 3F 2F' R 3D' R2 D 2D' 3B2 3U L' 2L2 F' 2L2 B 3B2 3L2 B' L2 R2 B F' 2D 2B 2D' 3U2 2R B2 2B' 3F2 F2 3U' 2L2 3L2 B' 2B2 U2 L 2R2 U 2L' B 2B 3R' 2D 3D 3U2 F2 3R' 2B2 U' R' 3D 2U2 B' 3B2 F 2L' 2F2 3L' D' 2B 3D' F 3U 2L 2D2 2R 2U U2 2B2 F' 2L 2B2 3F2 3D' L' 3F' 3D 3B 2D 3L' 2D 3B' 2D 2U2 3L' 3F L 2D
*3. *B2 2R2 2F2 R' U 2L 3L R' U' 2L2 3U F' 3L2 D 3U 2U' B2 F 2L' 3U2 2R 2D 3D' 2F2 3R' B 2U' U2 2B2 3F' 2R2 2U' 3B2 F2 L' 2R2 D' 3D2 2U2 2R2 3D' 2L' 3L 2B2 3R2 2R2 R 3F2 3U 2L R2 D 3D 2U' F2 3U B' D' 3D' 3U 2F 2D2 3L2 2B' 3L 2R R2 B2 2B2 2F 3D2 3U' 2L 3L 2R2 D2 2D 3U' 2R 3B2 2F' 2R' 3U' F2 2L U' 3B' D 3D2 F 3U' 2L' D2 2L2 2F2 F' 2U2 2F2 3L 2F
*4. *3L 3R' R2 2D2 2U2 2R2 2F L' 2R2 2F2 2U' 3F' 2L' 3D2 U2 2L' 2B' U' 2B' 3U U2 L D2 2U' U F' 2L2 3U' R2 2D' 3U2 F2 U' 3R' D2 2R U2 2R2 R2 2B2 D 3D 3L2 3B 3L D 2U' 3L2 3F' U' 3R D' 3L2 B2 R2 2D' 3D' B' 2F2 3D U2 2R2 2B2 3F 2F2 F2 2L2 R' 2B2 2F' F2 D B F2 R' D R 3F' R 3D' R2 2U U 3F 2R2 F2 L' 2D 2L 3L2 2R R2 U2 3R 3D B2 2U2 3R 3U' 2U2
*5. *F' 3R 3B 2U2 2B' F2 3U' L2 2R2 B2 3B' 3D B2 2U2 2B2 3B2 2F' F' D' 2D' B 3D 3R' 3D 3U U' 3F' 3L2 F' 2R 2B2 D 3U' 2U' 3B' 2F F2 2L' 2D U 2B2 3U 3F 2R2 B 3F2 R2 D2 3R' U R 3F 3D' B 2L' 3D' 2F2 2D' 3D2 L R2 3B2 F' L2 3U 3B 2L' 2D2 2U2 3B' 2U' B2 3F' L2 3R' B2 L2 2R B2 L D 2U' 3R 3F' 3U2 3B2 2R2 B F 2D 3B2 L2 2R' F U 2L2 3R' D 2D 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' F R' F R' U' F2 U
*2. *U F' R F U' R2 F2 U R
*3. *U2 R2 F R' F2 U2 R F' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R B2 L B L' D L2 U2 L2 F' L' B2 D' U2 F' U R'
*2. *U2 R' B R U' F2 U2 F R B R' D' R2 U' R' U2 B' R'
*3. *D2 B R' D' U2 R D2 L F' R' U' L2 D2 B F D2 R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B' R U R2 D F' D2 U2 B Fw' D R2 B' L2 B' Rw Uw2 R' Fw R Uw2 L' Rw' R D2 Uw2 F R2 B D Uw U2 B Rw' R' Uw2 Fw L2 D'
*2. *B2 U L D' L D2 F' D F D Uw2 L' F Uw2 U B Fw2 U' Rw2 B' U Fw2 R2 D2 R' Uw Rw' U' B2 D2 U L2 Rw2 R Uw' L B Rw2 R' Uw2
*3. *F L' R2 D B L D2 L' Fw' F' D2 Fw' Uw' Rw R2 F' D' Uw' R2 B2 Uw' R2 Fw2 Uw' Fw U' F U' L Rw2 R2 D' Uw' R D2 U Fw2 L Fw R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Bw' D' R' Fw2 F' U' L Lw' U B2 F' Rw' B F2 Rw' F2 L2 D F Lw Fw D' Uw2 F' L' Rw' R2 F2 Uw L2 D Fw' Dw' Rw2 D' B2 Rw' U2 Bw' D' F R' B2 Bw2 R' F' L2 B' Bw Fw' Rw' Bw Uw' U2 Lw Dw' R' Uw' Fw'
*2. *Dw L' R2 Fw L2 Rw2 F' Uw' Fw' Lw R2 Uw' B U' Bw2 L Dw Uw' B Rw' Bw' Fw Rw2 D' U R2 U2 L2 D' Fw2 F2 D' Uw' B2 Rw D' L Fw' U' F2 Dw2 U Lw U Bw2 L Bw2 D2 Dw2 Lw Bw L Bw' Lw D' U Lw2 Dw' Rw B2
*3. *Bw2 Dw Lw' Rw' D2 F2 D2 L' U2 Bw2 Fw Uw' Bw' U Lw' Bw' Dw' Uw' U2 Fw' D B2 Fw2 Lw Bw Fw F Dw' B Dw Uw Bw2 Rw Uw2 U' Fw2 D' B D2 Rw Fw' F Rw D Bw' Dw' Rw' Dw2 Uw L' Lw' U' B' Bw U2 Bw Fw' Lw2 Rw F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B D' L' U' F' R D F' U2 R2 F' R' F L2 R' D R2 U
*2. *R F' U' F' R U2 L2 D B2 R2 U F U R2 D2 B2 L' U'
*3. *U B' L U' B2 D2 L R B2 R' F D F2 R2 B2 L B' U'
*4. *R2 B' U' B' R2 D' U' R F' R B F2 D L2 D2 F' L2
*5. *D2 R F U R' D2 R2 D2 U' R' F' R2 B' D' R' D2 R'
*6. *F2 L2 D' U' F' D2 R2 F R' F U' B' U R2 U L F' U
*7. *R' B' L B2 R B L' D2 F D U2 F' U2 B D2 L D
*8. *D L D L U2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' U2 B L2 U2 F' R2 U
*9. *U' R' U B2 L' D' R2 D2 U L R B' U' B' U2 L D
*10. *D U' B R' F2 R F' R' U' F2 D2 L2 D' F' D2 U F2 U'
*11. *L2 B L F2 U2 R' F' R2 D' F2 L U' R B2 L' U2 L F'
*12. *B' F R2 B2 R' F' D2 B D R U F L R F' D F' R
*13. *U F' L2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 D R' F' L' R' B' R F2 L U2
*14. *L' B U2 L B D' U B' R2 F L D L2 B F' U F' U'
*15. *F2 R2 F' D' R' U L F2 R' F2 L D2 R2 B L2 B2 R2
*16. *U F L R2 D2 U' B' L' B R' F2 R2 B2 R' U B2 U' F
*17. *U R2 U B2 R2 F U B L D U' F D2 F' U2 L D2 F'
*18. *D L F' R' D R B L2 B L U R2 D' F R2 U' R2
*19. *F2 U R2 B' L' D R2 F L2 U' L2 B' U L2 R' F' D'
*20. *F U B' D' F D' B D' R' U L D' R U2 B2 L2 F2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 B2 F' D' L' U' B' D' U B R2 F' D2 R' D L R' U2
*2. *F D F' L2 B' L F L' U F' L B U' L' R' D2 U2 F2
*3. *F2 D2 R' B2 U' R U' B' R2 F' D' R' B2 F U L R2
*4. *B L' F L2 D2 L U2 F2 R U2 B U L2 D2 R2 B D' R'
*5. *D2 R' F' D' U2 B' U R' F' U R' D' L' F R2 B2 F2 U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 L2 U2 R B' L2 B D' F' D' L U F' D B2 U F' L2
*2. *L' B R2 B D2 F' D' R B' F R B' U2 F2 L2 R U
*3. *F' L F' R F2 R B L2 B D2 F' R B R' D U2 F
*4. *F2 U2 R2 F' L B2 U' F D2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 U L' U'
*5. *F2 R' U B D' L2 R' D2 L' F' U' L2 U2 L2 U2 F R F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' F' D' R2 U L' B' R U2 R F2 D L' B' D2 U L' U'
*2. *R2 D2 F2 U R B' R' B' D2 U2 L2 U' R' D R2 F' U
*3. *B2 F U' R2 B2 D' F L U' R' B D R' F' U R' D2 U2
*4. *U' B2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U L' B U L2 F D B U' R2
*5. *B' D2 L2 U' L' U2 R U' L' D2 R D' R D2 F L2 D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D B2 F' U' R' D2 R' B' U R2 B F R2 D L R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U F2 R' U R U F' R2
*3. *D' L R F' L' R U' B2 D R' U2 B U2 F U2 L' D
*4. *F2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw F2 R' U' B R' B2 L2 Rw' B F L2 F2 Rw' R' Fw2 D L2 Rw U' R Uw U Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw' Fw Rw D F' R' B D2 Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F2 R' U F R2 U2
*3. *F' D2 B' R F2 L2 B R' F2 R2 B' U B2 F' R' D2 F' U'
*4. *R2 Fw2 F R U' B' R' U' Fw F' L D' U F U' L' Rw D Rw2 R2 Fw D Uw2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F' L Fw' L' B D F' L' Uw2 Fw2 F' D' Uw2
*5. *R' D2 L2 Bw2 L' Lw Bw2 Uw2 B F' D2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' U' Bw2 Uw2 Lw' B2 Lw Uw' B' Rw D Uw B2 L2 Fw Uw2 B2 F' R2 Uw' L' Rw2 F' R' U2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw Bw' L Lw R2 Dw Lw' Rw' Uw2 B2 Bw2 F2 Rw Bw' F2 Rw2 R2 Bw R' Uw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=-4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=2 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-3 / UdUd u=6,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=1 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-3 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U' B R' U' R B' L l r'
*2. *L' U R' B' L R' L' U' b'
*3. *U L B' U' R' B' U R l' r' b'
*4. *U R B L' U' B' R U L b'
*5. *U R' L U B' R' L U u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,3) (6,6) (3,0) (-4,2) (1,4) (0,2) (0,3) (0,1) (5,2) (-5,0) (-5,3) (2,0) (4,1) (0,5) (0,2) (0,1) (6,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,2) (-2,-5) (-1,0) (-3,0) (0,5) (6,1) (6,3) (3,3) (6,3) (0,4) (-1,5) (-5,0) (0,3) (0,4) (-1,3) (-5,3)
*3. *(3,5) (4,0) (6,0) (0,3) (4,0) (5,3) (-2,5) (0,4) (3,4) (-2,3) (6,0) (0,4) (-4,2) (6,4) (0,2) (-2,0) (-4,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-4) (0,6) (-2,0) (3,0) (6,3) (-4,0) (6,1) (2,0) (-5,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (5,3) (6,0) (0,2) (4,0) (4,5) (2,0)
*5. *(-2,3) (0,-1) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-3,3) (-2,5) (6,0) (0,2) (3,2) (3,2) (4,0) (-2,5) (6,5) (0,4) (1,0) (4,0) (0,0)


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 11, 2010)

2x2:4.62, 5.29, 4.61, 4.71, 4.56=4.65
3x315.95), 14.88, 15.80, (13.81), 14.70=15.13 
2x2bldNFDNFDNF 
Pyra:12.16,9.63,13.97,15.31,15.46=13.81
OH:38.81, 36.40, 27.13, 41.68, 39.77=38.33
4x4:1:25.58, 1:20.68, 1:22.46, 1:20.30,=1:22.55


----------



## Hays (Nov 11, 2010)

2x2: 3.67 4.8 (4.97) 3.94 (3.58) = 4.14
3x3: (10.25) 12.33 10.55 (12.80) 11.56 = 11.48
4x4: 50.50 48.91 (42.95) (50.67) 49.28 = 49.56


----------



## emolover (Nov 11, 2010)

*3x3: 23.76*
24.94, 22.75, 25.88, 23.60, 20.10
Horribly bad.
*2x2: 6.89*
6.27, 6.78, 7.61, 9.34, 6.14 
*4x4:1:40.02*
1:41.32, 1:34.18, 1:40.31, 1:49.04, 1:38.43 
BAAAHHHHH.......
*5x5: 2:52.92 *
2:48.79, 2:53.15, 2:55.11, DNF, 2:50.50 
*3x3 OH: 1:13.20 *
1:10.89, 1:15.58, 1:45.30, 53.91, 1:13.13 
*Fewest Moves: 64*
Pre solve:M' (2)
2x2 block: (Z2 X') L U' L2 U L F' U F (10)
2X2X3 block: (Y) U' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U L F' U F (25)
Full F2L: (Y) U F2 (Y') U2 L' U L U2 L U' L' (Y) U2 R U' R' U F' U' F (43)
OLL: U2 R' U2 F R U R' U' F2 U2 F R (55)
PLL: (Y2 X) R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (64)
*2-4 Relay:2:10.70 *
*2-5 Relay: 5:01.88 *
Yaaaa... NR!!!


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 11, 2010)

*2x2:* (5.12) 5.70 (6.78) 5.64 5.35 => 5.56

*3x3:* (19.98) 14.46 (13.58) 15.03 14.06 => 14.52

*4x4:* (1:20.56) (1:00.71) 1:10.91 1:08.76 1:05.93 => 1:08.53

*5x5:* 2:45.68 (2:55.22) 2:48.17 2:53.63 (2:45.21) => 2:49.16

*2x2 BLD:* 10.23 DNF DNF => 10.23

*3x3 OH:* (31.55) 36.96 34.72 33.22 (39.80) => 34.97

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:32.01

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 4:45.39

*Magic:* (1.20) (1.55) 1.43 1.24 1.30 => 1.32

*Master Magic:* (2.78) 2.93 2.93 (3.05) 2.90 => 2.92

*Clock:* 13.73 13.97 (16.44) 15.01 (13.11) => 14.24

*Pyraminx:* 11.33 (11.65) 11.48 (9.86) 10.61 => 11.14

*Square-1:* 1:53.32 (1:45.72) 1:54.57 (2:15.96) 2:10.80 => 1:59.56


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 11, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 6.54, 7.40, (6.47), 11.36, (14.79) = 8.43 hehe.
*3x3x3:* 15.22, (13.67), (16.82), 15.01, 14.44 = 14.89 
*4x4x4:* (1:07.01), 1:30.11, 1:40.41, 1:37.69, (1:43.49) = 1:36.07
*3x3x3 OH:* (32.24), 28.49, 26.93, 26.59, (21.98) = 27.34 
*Pyraminx:* 12.43, 10.81, (10.43), 12.13, (16.98) = 11.79 
*Clock:* (17.00), (18.29), 17.15, 17.15, 17.31 = 17.20 consistent.

*2x2x2 BLD:* 45.64, DNF, DNF, = 45.64 lol why was this so slow?
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:37.80, DNF, DNF = 1:37.80 Desperately need some time to practice.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:55.79, DNS, DNS = 9:55.79
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF My accuracy seems to have dropped lately.
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* = 53:00.02


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 4.36 4.27 9.61 6.13 3.40 
*3x3x3:* 16.53 11.21 18.55 13.37 14.53
*4x4x4:* 1:24.90 1:46.81 1:09.59 1:10.97 1:04.97
*5x5x5:* 3:00.69 2:58.83 3:07.27 2:39.47 2:45.68
*6x6x6:* 8:29.93 7:52.90 8:40.80 DNS DNS 
*3x3x3 OH:* 34.11 36.02 28.94 29.80 35.22
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF DNS DNS


----------



## aronpm (Nov 11, 2010)

emolover said:


> Pre solve:M' (1)



Slice moves count as 2 moves.

Also, it's easier if you write your results like this:


> 2x2x2: 6.27, 6.78, 7.61, (9.34), (6.14) = 6.89


----------



## Vlad (Nov 11, 2010)

3x3x3
----------------
1.	19.12	
2.	24.45 
3.	25.97 
4.	26.05 
5.	25.17 


3 of 5 - 25.20

I sucked!


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 11, 2010)

2x2: (6.50), 9.08, (10.54), 10.30, 6.72 = 8.70
2x2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF I actually got a sucess earlier today but it was more luck than skill
3x3: (37.38), (1:03.25), 41.10, 47.58, 39.97 = 42.88 Stupid pop
Pyra: 10.26, (9.15), 9.24, (19.72), 10.44 = 9.98 sub 10... just
Mega: 4:40.75, (4:22.81), 5:32.50, (5:38.06), 5:14.74 = 5:09.33 I'm getting better...
Magic: 1.66, (1.22), 1.24, (DNF), 1.99 = 1.66


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 11, 2010)

222BLD:
333BLD:
444BLD:
MBLD: 8/10 in 58:29.1


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 11, 2010)

2x2: 6.52, 5.75, (6.98), (5.49), 5.55 = 5.94 - Ortega solves except for the 4th scramble, which was guimond. It looks like my recognition is improving slightly, it'd be nice if I would have got sub6 at Dayton 

3x3: 18.53, (15.42), (20.91), 19.17, 18.18 = 18.63 - I had an amazing average of 50 earlier today, perhaps I should have done this competition then, instead of now when I'm tired  Oh well, an 18.63 average of 5, I'm not used to it yet, so I'll take it!


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 11, 2010)

FMC, if it is 

59 HTM using F2L-CLL-ELL.



Spoiler



Because of the easy cross I do a pure linear using [wiki]CFCE[/wiki], we will see if it works 

Cross : L R B' L2 (4)
P1 : F' D2 B' D' B (5, 9)
p2 : D2 F D' F' D' F (6, 15)
p3 : D' R' D2 R D' F D F' (8, 23)
p4 : D2 B D B' D' B D2 B' (9, 32)

CLL : F' D2 B D' B' D2 F B D' B' (10, 42)

ELL : S D' S' D' S D' S' D' S D' S' ... yay! (17!!, 59)

Well, at least I saved the AUF 

F2L was ok but far from good, LL had pretty bad cases for FMC but they are decent for speed, using RUL and MU. It became a pure speedsolve, counting STM it is a normal 53 mover.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 11, 2010)

3x3- 24.49, (19.77), 22.19, 24.68, (32.88)= 23.78
3x3 OH- 1:08.00, (1:16.69), 1:00.09, (42.60), 57.21= 1:1.77
3x3 MTS- (3:17.95), 2:30.01, 2:07.92, 2:19.47, (2:07.25)= 2:19.13
Pyraminx- 5.37, 6.13, (6.88), 6.03, (4.60)= 5.84

3x3 FMC- *58 moves*
Scrammble: D B2 F' U' R' D2 R' B' U R2 B F R2 D L R
First Pair- (Z2) U2 L’ F (3/3)
Second Pair- D2 F2 R2 U’ B (5/8)
Third Pair- U R U2 B U B2 R B (8/16)
Fourth Pair- U R’ U’ R U R’ (6/22)
Finish Cross- M’ U2 M U2 S’ U2 S (11/33)
OLL- U R U B' R B R2 U' R' F R F' (12/45)
PLL- R U R' F2 D' L U' L' U L' D F2 U (13/58)


----------



## Laura O (Nov 11, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 21.92, (18.38), 22.08, (25.58), 18.76 = 20.92
*4x4x4*: (1:17.96), 1:20.31, 1:33.48, (1:51.46), 1:34.71 = 1:29.50
*5x5x5*: (2:42.11), 2:46.49, (3:04.66), 2:50.90, 2:42.43 = 2:46.61

*Clock*: (7.71), (8.61), 8.05, 8.28, 8.08 = 8.14


----------



## Attila (Nov 11, 2010)

FMC: F2BL’F2R2D2RBU’RU BU2L2U2 FUF2B2D’ B2F’R’UD’FU2LR’F2 (30)
Corners first method.
F2BL’F2R2D2RBU’RU (11) Ortega 1+2 step.
BU2L2U2 (4/15) Ortega 3. step, + 4 edges.
FUF2B2D’ (5/20) more 2 edges.
B2F’R’UD’FU2LR’F2 (10/30) 6E6C.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 11, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 5.05, 5.70, 5.33, (6.81), (4.92) = *5.36*
*3x3x3:* 14.45, (12.99), 15.87, (16.63), 14.51 = *14.94*
*4x4x4:* 1:24.84, 1:06.15, (1:06.03), 1:19.55, (1:26.28) = *1:16.85*
*5x5x5:*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 relay:*
*3x3x3 OH:* 20.95, (18.07), (24.43), 22.45, 20.34 = *21.25*
*Pyraminx:*
*MegaMinx:*
*Magic:*
*2x2x2 BLD:*
*3x3x3 BLD:*
*3x3x3 Multi BLD:*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 11, 2010)

2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 21.89 = 21.89
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:32.57 = 1:32.57
2x2: (3.69), 2.66, 3.21, (2.38), 3.35 = 3.07
3x3: 11.06, 8.93, 9.33, (11.21), (8.92) = 9.77
OH: 22.11, (18.09), (28.16), 20.03, 18.30 = 20.15
7x7: (5:22.99), 4:48.26, 5:04.78, 5:02.65, (4:39.90) = 4:58.56
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNSy, DNSy
MultiBLD: 1/2 6:19
5x5: 1:31.44, 1:30.53, (1:46.83), 1:29.77, (1:22.02) = 1:30.58
4x4: (44.78), 48.78, 55.94, 46.61, (1:05.30) = 50.44


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 11, 2010)

3x3
2x2
Megaminx
3x3 OH
3x3 FMC
3x3BLD
2x2BLD


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 11, 2010)

im gonna try blind for once


----------



## Timoke6 (Nov 11, 2010)

3x3: 54.84, 50.06, 46.45, 64.79, 47.19 = 52.67
()
Magic: 2.08, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS = 2.08
(the strings came out the second solvei'll try to get my dad to order new Magic strings)


----------



## irontwig (Nov 11, 2010)

FMC: 34 moves



Spoiler



D' L' D R2 D2 R' [X-cross]
D' F' D' F [2nd pair]
D2 B [3rd pair]
F D F' D' F [F2L]
B D' F' D B' D' F [COLL]
L2 D' F B' L2 F' B D' L2 [EPLL] 
F' [Pre-move]

Sub-30 potential if had the time for insertions :|


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 11, 2010)

2x2: 2.99, 3.50, 2.55, 3.11, 2.17 = 2.88
3x3: 10.25, 10.76, 9.32, 9.94, 9.31 = 9.84
4x4: 40.90, 49.91, 49.64, 46.43, 46.07 = 47.38
5x5: 1:37.24, 1:21.72, 1:21.85, 1:21.58, 1:29.83 = 1:24.47
6x6: 2:57.05, 2:47.77, 2:27.76, 2:41.70, 3:05.85 = 2:48.84
7x7: 4:46.75, 4:25.27, 5:04.37, 4:20.17, 4:35.33 = 4:35.78
2x2 BLD: 9.03+, 13.26, DNF(8.70) = 9.03
3x3 BLD: 1:22.58, 1:42.75, DNF(1:31.43) = 1:22.58
4x4 BLD: 9:09.07, DNS, DNS = 9:09.07
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF - not close this week either 
Multi BLD: 3/3 9:20.95 - Havn't had a bad multi in quite a while!  Second scramble was nice 
3x3 OH: 24.53, 15.92, 20.62, 20.77, 19.31 = 20.23
3x3 WF: 1:59.44, 1:53.01, 1:31.60, 1:45.62, 1:45.94 = 1:48.19
3x3 MTS: 1:02.05, 1:03.20, 57.98, 1:09.90, 1:12.02 = 1:05.05
2-4 relay: 1:05.47
2-5 relay: 2:49.02
Magic: 1.43, 1.34, 2.44, 1.36, 1.44 = 1.41
Master Magic: 3.56, 3.38, 3.58, 3.40, 3.90 = 3.51
Clock: 9.34, 7.73, 11.06, 11.41, 11.51 = 10.60
Megaminx: 1:06.01, 55.52, 59.46, 52.40, 57.51 = 57.50
Pyraminx: 4.69, 4.95, 5.74, 6.09, 5.01 = 5.23
Square-1: 24.69, 18.77, 18.55, 21.85, 19.67 = 20.10

3x3 FMC: 41



Spoiler



Scramble B2 F' U' R' D2 R' B' U R2 B F R2 D L R
Solution: D2 R' F' R2 F R2 F' R2 F D B D' L' D L' D' L D' M' D Lw D' Lw' D' L' F' D' F D R L2 F U D' L2 U' D F L2 F (41)

2x2x3: D2 R' F' R2 F R2 F' R2 F D B (11)
F2L3: D' L' D L' D' L D' (18)
F2L4: M' D Lw D' Lw' D' L' R (27)
OLL: R' F' D' F D R (33)
PLL: L2 F U D' L2 U' D F L2 F (43)

2 moves cancel.
Couldn't find anything nice with that start


----------



## PeterV (Nov 12, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (7.03), (9.63), 8.11, 7.81, 7.15 = *7.69 avg.*

3x3x3: (21.50), 22.86, 24.96, (29.53), 24.66 = *24.16 avg.*


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 12, 2010)

*2x2* : (5.42), 3.81, 4.09, 4.42, (2.85) = 4.11

*3x3* : (9.64), (13.45), 10.82, 11.60, 11.03 = 11.15
Good for the first 5 solves of the day 

*4x4* : (47.91), 46.41, 42.91, (38.91), 41.85 = 43.72

*3x3 OH* : (13.99), 18.48, (20.62), 18.44, 16.00 = 17.64
Doing well for everything today XD

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 2:55.83

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:07.12
Fail, 15s 3x3 @[email protected] No parity

*2x2 BLD* : 12.04, 13.26, DNF(17.20) = 12.04

*3x3 BLD* : 1:40.77, DNF(1:53.23), DNF(1:17.67) = 1:40.77

*Clock* : (23.00), 21.10, (11.96), 16.58, 14.55 = 17.41
Ugly first 2 solves, PB on the third 

*5x5* : 1:38.06, (1:47.58), 1:47.35, 1:25.68, (1:24.46) = 1:37.03
Wow really?

*7x7* : 7:06.53, (7:14.73), (6:02.04), 6:37.93, 6:44.35 = 6:49.60
Will finish later.

*3x3 Multi BLD* : 2/2 in 4:20.00

*3x3 MTS* : 56.22, (1:24.99), 55.41, 59.66, (48.03) = 57.10

*Square-1* : 37.26, 33.97, (38.00), 35.32, (28.26) = 35.52

*Megaminx* : 1:32.32, (1:33.60), 1:27.74, 1:20.75, (1:16.02) = 1:26.93

*3x3 FMC* : DNF
:S Couldn't find a good ending in time.

*4x4 BLD* : DNF(10:33.96), DNF(14:09.90), 11:44.25 = 11:44.25
Argh, off by 5 edges, must have skipped a target :S ~6 minute memo
Made a mistake in my memorization and wasted 3 minutes fixing it :S Then I had a horrible lockup during execution and a layer must have turned.
Yay success, went safer on the edges


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 12, 2010)

Last pre-MCD practice, and it's gone very well.

*2x2:* (4.30), 3.15, 4.00, 3.94, (2.80) = *3.70* 
Comment: YEAHHH! I honestly thought I would fail after the first solve, but this was awesome. I'll be happy if I do this well at Melbourne Cube Day. <3 2x2.
*3x3:* (19.88), 15.58, (14.46), 18.66, 14.71 = *16.32* 
Comment: The counting 18 kind of ruined it, but I'm still very happy with this average. I'm pleasantly surprised at my lack of weekly comp failing. 
*4x4:* 1:39.71, 1:38.46, (1:48.93), 1:28.69, (1:28.65) = *1:35.62*
Comment: Good at the end, and very consistent on the last two solves. I'm happy with this.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 12, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.33, 8.63, 8.63, 4.15, 4.88 = *6.28*
Two 8.63s


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 12, 2010)

2x2x2: 13.85, (16.95), 15.14, 13.97, (8.55) = 14.32
3x3x3: 34.61, (44.31), 39.75, 34.22, (31.22) = 36.19
4x4x4: 2:07.61, 2:25.32, (2:37.57), 2:12.56, (1:56.55) = 2:15.16
5x5x5: 4:05.06, (4:01.20), 4:03.56, 4:03.96, (4:12.33) = 4:04.19
6x6x6: (8:48.24), 8:04.20, (7:32.80), 8:09.33, 8:14.46 = 8:09.33
7x7x7:
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:01.13
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:20.82
3x3x3 One Handed: 1:09.66, 1:06.56, (1:24.74), (56.28), 1:05.91 = 1:07.38
PyraMinx: 12.14, (8.86), 18.35, 13.80, (23.63) = 14.76
Clock: 30.80, 20.65, (31.10), (17.17), 21.45 = 24.30
Magic: (1.75), 1.88, 2.69, 2.57, (2.87) = 2.38
Master Magic: (10.19), 7.87, 7.47, 6.83, (6.34) = 7.39
MegaMinx: 4:38.38, 4:12.79, 4:58.32, (3:58.56), (5:12.58+) = 4:36.50
Square-1: (2:16.25), 1:29.70, 2:02.46, 1:47.72, (1:27.75) = 1:46.63


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 12, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 11.54, 11.59, (8.66), 13.51, (15.69) = *12.21*
*4x4x4:* 58.33, (1:04.88), (52.55), 52.66, 1:01.09 = *57.36*
*3x3x3OH:* (24.12), 24.03, 23.08, (12.16), 17.11 = *21.41*
*3x3x3BLD:* 33.27, 54.79, DNF = *33.27*
*4x4x4BLD:* 3:23.89, 4:14.59, DNF = *3:23.89*


----------



## coinman (Nov 12, 2010)

2x2x2 9.27 (8.03) (17.40) 11.65 8.56 = 9.83

3x3x3 23.69 (23.44) 24.94 27.34 (27.72) = 25.32

3x3x3 OH (DNF) (49.83) 1:22.81 49.90 52.68 = 1:01.80
DNF and 1:22.81 :tu


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Nov 12, 2010)

2x2: 4.55, 4.37, 4.26, (5.70), (2.90) = 4.39
3x3: 13.17, 13.38, (11.03), (14.24), 12.63 = 13.06
5x5: 2:26.61, 2:25.79, 2:01.66, (2:28.72), (1.53.09) = 2:18.02


----------



## tim (Nov 12, 2010)

*4x4x4 BLD*: 7:10.66, DNF, DNF = 7:10.66
Argh, it would've been sub-7 without that huge lockup during the parity fix. It's still PB by over 30s, though .
*3x3x3 MBLD*: 14/17 in 55:01 minutes (37 minutes memo).
Oh, boy :/


----------



## PalashD (Nov 12, 2010)

FMC:45 moves


Spoiler



D'L'D'R'DFD'B F2(2x2x3)
RB'D'BF'R'F(EO)
R'D2R'D'RDR2D2R'D2R'DF(could not find a good ending leaves 4 corners)
DFUF'D'FU'F'DR2D'LDR2D'L'(had to put commutators in the end did not have time)


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 12, 2010)

*2x2:* (7.18), 5.10, 5.82, (1.60), 3.60 = 4.84 
*2x2 BLD:* (7.18), 10.48, (DNF) = 7.18 
*3x3:* (16.71), (13.12), 13.44, 14.32, 14.77 = 14.18 
*3x3 OH:* 48.15, 41.56, (33.69), (49.47), 45.40 = 45.04 
*4x4: *(2:30.78), 2:50.42, (2:51.07), 2:37.58, 2:39.98 = 2:42.66 
*2-3-4 Relay: *2:39.70

A very good week for me =)


----------



## jave (Nov 13, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.83, 8.06, 12.66, 14.63, DNF
3x3x3: 24.11, 23.19, 32.09, 26.61, 23.71
4x4x4: 1:45.81, 1:40.72, 1:34.05, 1:43.94, 2:35.19
5x5x5: 3:39.38, 3:37.43, 3:45.15, 3:18.88, 3:21.84
3x3x3 OH: 48.06, 49.40, 1:03.68, 52.18, 41.50
2-3-4 Relay: 2:34.65
2-3-4-5 Relay: 6:14.77


----------



## Lumej (Nov 13, 2010)

*2x2:* (7.66), 9.13, 13.47, (15.07), 7.92 = 10.17
*3x3:* (21.24), 26.11, 22.34, (27.35), 22.56 = 23.67
*4x4:* 1:38.17, (1:59.44), 1:39.45, (1:33.84), 1:34.59 = 1:37.40
*5x5:* 3:32.06, 2:59.31, (DNF), 3:15.40, (2:40.82) = 3:15.59 Last solve is a PB
*7x7:* 10:21.24, (13:57.15), 10:40.77, (9:54.55), 11:42.47 = 10:54.83
*Megaminx:* (4:34.80), 4:08.69, 3:56.28, 3:49.57, (3:45.76) = 3:58.18
*Sq-1:* 1:37.47, (2:23.48), 1:42.08, (1:23.76), 1:35.29 = 1:38.28
*Clock:* DNF, 28.45, (25.71), (DNF), 29.31 = DNF
*234:* 2:22.96
*2345:* 6:23.88
*3x3 oh:* 54.73, 53.67, 1:10.24, (1:48.86), (43.47) = 59.55
*3x3 wf:* 2:31.33, 2:33.46, 2:42.42, (2:42.62), (2:27.51) = 2:35.74
*MTS:* (1:17.28), 1:45.80, (1:57.57), 1:19.25, 1:34.32 = 1:33.12
*Magic:* 2.27, 2.22, 2.09, (2.88), (2.02) = 2.19
*2x2 bld:* 1:27.66, 59.43, 1:44.38 = 59.43
*3x3 bld:* DNF, DNF, 5:07.86 = 5:07.86
*4x4 bld:* DNF, 22:02.75, DNF = 22:02.75 I memoed the corners wrong on the last solve..
*multibld:* 0/2


----------



## mooncuber (Nov 13, 2010)

2x2: 8.46, 8.08, (7.74), (8.84), 8.14 = 8.23
3x3: 32.24, 30.82, 31.26, (28.72), (33.39) = 31.44


----------



## Shortey (Nov 13, 2010)

2x2: 3.19, 3.58, 2.31, 2.87, 1.78 = 2.79
3x3: 11.71, 9.92, 10.50, 9.55, 8.76 = 9.99
2x2 BLD: 7.89, DNF, DNF = 7.89
3x3 OH: 13.63, 23.74, 18.43, 16.34, 15.94 = 16.90
3x3 WF: 4:19.22, 3:41.66, 3:36.21, 2:20.72, 2:42.84 = 3:20.24
Megaminx: 2:18.32, 2:00.00, 2:44.23, DNS, DNS = DNS yet
Pyraminx: 8.35, 6.30, 8.55, 6.41, 4.47 = 7.02


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 14, 2010)

It's been a while since I've done this.

2x2: 7.48, 9.11, 8.62, 9.40, 8.09 = 8.54
3x3: 26.75, 20.11, 25.16, 28.90, 29.31 (pop) = 26.94 
4x4: 2:38.36, 1:48.49, 2:16.95, 2:13.68, 2:10.39 = 2:13.57 (so many lock ups @[email protected])
Magic: 2.63, 2.90, 2.34, 2.72, 2.59 = 2.65
Pyraminx: 14.40, 13.22, 17.49, 13.82, 17.96 = 15.38


----------



## Jin (Nov 15, 2010)

Woah , it's been so long since I've posted here.

2x2 : 6.43, 5.15, 5.26, 5.37, 7.18 = 5.69

3x3 : 12.53, 17.82, 12.68, 12.96, 12.84 =12.83
Not bad , consistent too. Dropped cube on the 17 

4x4 : 1:34.20, 1:12.71, 1:24.35, 1:02.80, 1:22.18 =1:19.75
Eww..

Pyraminx: 7.43, 6.39, 8.13, 6.46, 6.08 = 6.76


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 15, 2010)

3x3: (19.16), 17.03, 18.41, (15.93), 17.13= 17.52
Master Magic: 4.00, (5.03), (3.97), 4.68, 5.02= 4.57
Megaminx: 3:52.37, (4:53.32), (3:34.64), 3:44.87, 4:17.39= 3:58.21
Square 1: 34.35, (26.95), 36.82, 37.70, (47.46)= 36.29


----------



## tenysonreis (Nov 15, 2010)

Name: Tenyson Reis
4x4: (1:27.77), 1:20.47, 1:22.59, 1:18.25, (1:16.09) = 1:20.44
2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4= 1:49.00
---
First participation!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 15, 2010)

*3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 1:27.85, DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* 7:42.78, 7:15.43, 6:49.57
comment: Done at what I'm going to start to call my competition pacing.
*5x5x5BLD:* 15:23.20, 15:39.80, 16:00.46
comment: Done at competition pacing
*Fewest Moves:* 47


Spoiler



I don't believe in taking a DNF, but this probably should have been a DNF result for me. I simply could not find any good continuations. I believe that if I can solve a 3x3x3 in 15 seconds, then I *certainly* can come up with a solution in an hour 

B2 R F' U2 F' U2 F2 L' D B D2 B2 D B2 L D' U B2 D U' L B2 L2 B' L' B F L2 B' L' B L2 F' B' L B L' B' L2 B L B2 L2 B2 L' B' L2 (47 turns)

I don't even care to describe it. I used NISS, and even though I tried many different 2x2x3 starts, and NISS continuations, I just couldn't see anything this time around.



Done BLD

*3x3x3:* 1:19.53, (1:09.69), 1:33.63, (DNF), 1:33.79 = 1:28.98
comment: Done with riffz's suggestion to memo corners via images, and edges via words. I don't think I've _ever_ done an average of 5 sub-1:30 for 3x3x3 with my old memo method. I think it's fair to say that I have switched my memo technique for good 
*4x4x4:* DNF, 5:54.73, DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
comment: Done at IF I GO ANY FASTER MY BRAIN WILL EXPLODE pacing lol.
*5x5x5:* DNF, DNF, DNF, 15:02.64, DNF = DNF
comment: ANY FASTER AND BRAIN WILL EXPLODE pacing


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 15, 2010)

Why did I stop doing these? They were really fun!
*2x2x2: 6.07*
5.97, 6.18, (7.03), 6.05, (5.46)
Comment: Meh, I'm out of practice, I really should learn CLL sometime.

*3x3x3: 23.54*
(24.96), 23.27, 24.33, (23.03), 23.03
Comment: Will probably get better once I finish CLS. A subpar average still though.

*4x4x4: 1:26.34*
1:29.81, (1:34.28), 1:26.63, 1:22.59, (1:21.69)
Comment. Very bad. My mind kept wandering and, during the last solve, something came over me and i Just stopped doing anything for about 10 seconds. I average 1:15, pretty weird.

*5x5x5:*

*2x2x2 blindfolded: 1:02.84*
1:02.84+, DNF, DNF
Comment: Barely ever do this. I forget to AUF before my PBLs, results in DNFs.

*3x3x3 One handed: 40.10*
39.63, (35.38), 42.68, 38.00, (44.47)
Comment: lulz


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 16, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (5.27), 6.12, (7.97), 6.15, 7.33 = *6.53* 
*3x3x3*: (17.05), 23.13, 19.33, (23.24), 17.57 = *20.01*  PB
_First sub-20 average of 5 any day now_
*5x5x5*: 2:43.44, (2:32.21), (2:59.93), 2:40.26, 2:34.75 = *2:39.48* 
*6x6x6*: 4:00.97, 4:07.12, (3:54.52), (4:28.88), 3:58.42 = *4:02.17*  PB
*7x7x7*: (8:04.24), 7:00.89, 7:01.42, (6:25.52), 6:41.37 = *6:54.56* 
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 19.03, 1:49.78, DNF(2:16.36) = *19.03*
_Started using freestyle; my times vary a lot more_
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 5:06.94, DNF(6:01.49), DNF(5:15.49) = *5:06.94*
_Second I executed wrong, third I realized I had missed a cycle of edges, gave up a min later.
I will be switching to the Journey method now._
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 1:14.76, (57.86), 1:17.80, (1:21.32), 1:04.85 = *1:12.47*
*Megaminx*: 3:15.83, 2:53.46, (3:37.21), 3:23.42, (2:49.20) = *3:10.90* PB
*Pyraminx*: (8.47), 10.45, (17.99), 9.69, 8.56 = *9.57* 
*Square-1*: (1:25.82), 1:38.67, (5:33.56), 2:34.39, 3:56.01 = *2:43.02*  PB
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *50* 


Spoiler



2x2x2: D2 R2 D2 R’ D F D F’ (8)
2x2x3: R’ B’ R B L’ F’ D F (8/16)
F2L#3: B2 * D’ B D’ B D B D’ (8/24)
F2L#4: L B L’ B’ L B L’ (7/31)
LL edges: U B R B’ R’ U’ ; (U’) B2 U B U’ B U B’ (13/44)
LL corners at *: (B) D F D’ B’ D F’ (D’) (6/50)
Solution: D2 R2 D2 R’ D F D F’ R’ B’ R B L’ F’ D F B’ D F D’ B’ D F’ D2 B D’ B D B D’ L B L’ B’ L B L’ U B R B’ R’ U2 B2 U B U’ B U B’


Does anybody have a better idea for my last layer edges in FMC (see spoiler)? I couldn’t find anything in one step.


----------



## ryo (Nov 16, 2010)

*3x3x3*

13.71, 16.04, (13.48), 15.76, (16.59) = *15.17*

*4x4x4*

(1:10.89), 1:35.12, 1:32.96, (1:42.48), 1:26.39 = *1:31.49*

*2x2x2*

6.92, (7.20), 6.73, 6.28, (4.52) = *6.64*

*Pyraminx*
(12.41), 11.56, 11.86, 12.09, (11.19) = *11.84*


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 16, 2010)

3x3: 12.61, 13.31, 13.43, 15.84, 13.54
3x3OH: 19.47, 23.08, 25.01, 26.60, 22.99


----------



## okayama (Nov 16, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (8.85), 8.24, 8.24, 8.83, (8.06) = 8.44

*3x3x3*: 21.69, 19.29, (16.96), 25.36, (33.62) = 22.11
2nd, 3rd: OLL skip

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 48.29, DNS, DNS = 48.29

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [3:27.04], 3:24.99, DNS = 3:24.99
1st: 4 twisted corners left

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 13:58.49, DNS, DNS = 13:58.49
1st: Woooooooooo! Great new PB!

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [38:49.71], DNS, DNS = DNF
1st: Off by 2 +-centers, 3 wing edges, and FORGOT to solve corners 

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/4 (35:58.07)
Yes! First successful solve for 4 cubes! memo: 24:34.50

*3x3x3 One Handed*: (1:38.99), (47.45), 1:12.25, 1:05.70, 1:04.84 = 1:07.60
2nd: full-step

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 26 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: D B2 F' U' R' D2 R' B' U R2 B F R2 D L R
Solution: F2 D' F D B' D' F' D' L D2 F D' L' D2 F' D' F2 L F' L F2 D U' L B2 U

NISS solve. "R" move is not used in this solution.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: B

2x2x2 block: U' B2 L' U

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: F2 D U' L B2 U

2x2x2 block: B'
Two 2x2x1 blocks: F2 D2 L
F2L minus 1 slot: D2 F

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: F' D2 L' D2 F2 B

2x2x2 block: U' B2 L' U
2x2x3 block: D'
F2L minus 1 slot: F2
More 2x2x1 block: L' F
Orient edges: L' F2 D F D'
All but 3 corners: D' L D
Correction: F' D2 L' D2 * F2 B

Insert at *: D' F D B D' F' D B'


[20 min back-up skeleton]
Pre-scramble: F' D'

2x2x1 block: F2 L'
2x2x2 block: R2 D2 R' B
More pairs: U2
Arrange: D' F' D
2x2x3 block: B U' B' R2
F2L minus 1 slot: U2 L' U L
All but 3 corners: U' F' U F U2
Correction: F' D'

I didn't complete this skeleton as usual, my bad habit.


----------



## peedu (Nov 16, 2010)

3x3: 27.63, 28.96, (26.65), 28.76, (37.27) = 28.45


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 16, 2010)

=o maarten on ss

*3x3FMC*: 37 moves

Start on Inverse:
U' B2 L' U 
L' D2 L R' D R D2
L2 B D' L D L'
NISS-switch:
D F B' L' F' B
L' D' L D L' F L D L' D' L' F' L2 D

D F B' L' F' B L' D' L D L' F L D L' D' L' F' L2 D L D' L' D B' L2 D2 R' D' R L' D2 L U' L B2 U (37)

*3x3*: (14.26), 11.87, 11.91, (11.04), 12.43 = 12.07
*4x4*: 56.59, (54.08), 54.19, (1:03.80), 1:00.13 = 56.97 lol


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 16, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> =o maarten on ss



Really "long time no see"


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 16, 2010)

3x3x3 12.06 average
12.25, (14.17), 11.66, 12.28, (11.60)

2x2x2 3.81 average
4.11, 3.79, 5.19, 3.37, 3.53 got two horrible clls

OH 24.92 average
24.39, 25.46, 24.90, (23.82), (28.05)

4x4x4 1:09.33 crap first two solves
1:15.10, (1:18.20), 1:04.97, 1:07.92, (57.98)


----------



## celli (Nov 16, 2010)

3x3: 36.98, 43.32, (34.94), (46.76), 45.70 = 42.00
pyraminx: 26.19, 17.76, 20.54, (27.08), (17.68) = 21.50 NEW PB


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 16, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 8.18 7.36 10.56 10.47 8.96 = *9.23*
*3x3* - 20.61 19.46 20.02 24.72 20.03 = *20.22*
*4x4* - 1.26.61 1.05.83 1.13.72 1.15.34 1.19.59 = *1.16.22*
*5x5* - 2.30.80 3.05.08 2.43.72 2.26.93 2.22.55 = *2.33.82*
*6x6* - 4.52.18 4.24.69 4.45.41 4.27.36 4.41.15 = *4.37.97*
*7x7* - 7.26.28 6.44.28 7.27.91 7.28.36 8.05.25 = *7.27.52*
*2x2 BLD* - 23.02 DNS DNS = *23.02* _Comment - U' R2 z2 y (R' D' R D R'D' R D) U (D' R' D R D' R' D R)_
*OH * - 51.86 1.00.06 52.66 50.90 DNF = *54.86*
*MTS* - 1.47.63 1.59.32 1.18.63 1.45.32 1.49.63 = *1.47.53*
*2-4 Relay* - *1.59.98*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.07.06*
*Magic* - 1.72 DNF 3.81 2.58 3.97 = *3.45* _Comment - lol_
*Master Magic* - 2.86 2.55 2.41 2.97 2.58 = *2.66*
*Clock* - 16.97 15.61 15.27 14.53 DNF = *15.95*
*Megaminx* - 2.26.35 2.31.78 2.17.63 2.50.96 2.19.63 = *2.25.92*
*Pyraminx* - 16.38 24.32 18.86 19.32 22.22 = *20.14*
*Sq1* - 1.13.22 DNF 55.28 1.03.36 1.01.88 = *1.06.15*

*FMC* - *50* moves


Spoiler



L B' R2 D2 R' D2 R D' R' D2 z2
R' U' L' U' L 
U' R' U' R2 U' F' U' F
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R2
U B' U' R' U R B R'
U2 y' L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2



_Comment - All very rushed - was decorating house over the weekend, so no reall opportunity to cube._


----------



## guusrs (Nov 16, 2010)

fmc: B L B2 L2 D2 B D B2 D R D' R' R F' R' F D F D' F' D2 U2 F2 L2 D' L U2 (*25*)

explanation: 
niss solve:
nice start on inverse scramble: U2 L' D L2 F2 U2 (6)
switch to normal scramble with pre-scramble-moves [U2 F2 L2 D' L U2]
2x2x3: B L B2 L2 (4+6)
F2L-1: D2 B D B2 (8+6)
F2L: D R D' R' (12+6)
LL: R F' R' F D F D' F' D2 (19+6)
pre-move correction: U2 F2 L2 D' L U2 (25)
easy scramble, but took me the whole hour to make optimal advantage of it.
Gus


----------



## aronpm (Nov 17, 2010)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/7 = 1 in 17:02.11
Comment: Just thought I would try. One cube is off by 3 edges and 3 corners. One is off by 4 edges 4 corners. One is scrambled.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 17, 2010)

*2x2:* 23.61,	17.85,	14.38,	11.22,	14.99	=*15.74*
*3x3:	*49.74,	35.70,	42.90, 47.82,	37.31 = * 42.68*
*4x4:	*2:46.49,	2:29.08,	2:24.38,	3:15.17,	2:38.98 = *2:38.18*
*5x5:	*7:58.41,	6:04.56,	7:23.60,	5:16.16 PB, 7:01.02 =*6:49.73*
*2-4Rel:	5:00.31*

*2x2BLD:* 34.64,	35.36,	38.48 = *34.64* consistent
*3x3BLD:	*dnf,	02:24.23,	dnf	=* 2:24.23* very bad, the dnf:s were slow too
*4x4BLD:	*dnf,	dnf,	dnf	=	* DNF* very bad 
*5x5BLD:	*15:21 PB, dnf (17:05 two +-centers), 17:06 =*15:21 * very very good
*Multi:	6/8 = 4	* 48:37	memo 37:15
One 3 and one 4 off. I was rather secure in that all were ok.
Memo was good so it must have been execution mistakes. Annoying.


----------



## Stini (Nov 17, 2010)

*FMC: 30 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: L B' L2 U' D F' U2 F D' F' U2 D F B2 U D' R B' D' B D F' R F R' D' R D' R' D'

2x2x3: L B' L2 U' F'. D F B2 U (9)
F2L minus slot + EO: D' R B' D' B D F' R F R' (19)
Leave 3 corners: D' R D' R' D' (24)

Insert F D F' U2 F D' F' U2 at the dot to cancel 2 moves.

Nice Guus! Seems like I should have tried the inverse scramble as well, but I was feeling lazy.


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Nov 17, 2010)

2x2x2: 3.21, 3.68, 2.93, 4.17, 1.84=3.27
3x3x3: 8.96, 10.76, 9.69, 10.68, 9.51=9.96
4x4x4: 47.04, 50.04, 46.90, 47.87, 38.71=47.27
3x3oh: 19.06, 17.61, 25.02, 16.21, 18.85=18.50
2x2 3x3 4x4:1:02.77


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Nov 17, 2010)

2x2x2: (6.02) , 8.76 , (15.29) , 6.21 , 11.54 =
3x3x3: (16.36) , (15.78) , 16.04 , 16.04 , 15.96 = 16.01 
4x4x4: (1:06.62) , (49.54) , 55.99 , 59.94 , 55.20 = 57.04 
5x5x5:	2:02.70 , (2:07.42) , 1:55.36 , 2:01.21 , (1:48.28) = 1:59.76 
6x6x6: (4:11.66) , 4:26.62 , 4:24.13 , (4:51.73) , 4:25.22 = 4:25.32
7x7x7: 8:01.11 , 7:51.43 , 8:48.17 , (7:22.78) , (DNS) = 
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 59.40 , 42.33 , DNF = 42.33 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , DNF = DNF 
3x3x3 One Handed: 49.18 , (49.42) , 42.34 , 42.26 , (37.00) =
3x3x3 Match the scramble : DNF , DNS , DNS , DNS , DNS = DNF
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:45.27 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:26.32 
Magic: 1.65 , (1.52) , 2.33 , 2.42 , (DNF) = 2.13
Clock : 21.55 , (35.79) , 27.65 , (19.50) , 20.72 =
PyraMinx: (18.97) , 18.58 , (14.12) , 15.28 , 14.63 =


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 17, 2010)

2x2 - (9.19), 8.65, 8.52, 6.63, (6.04) = 7.93
3x3 - (22.00), 25.95, 23.70, (29.49), 26.72 = 25.46 Commment: Pretty Half Hearted Average =[
4x4 - 1:45.46, (2:08.60), (1:42.70), 1:48.56, 1:46.95 = 1:46.99
OH - 1:02.29, (1:33.44), 1:00.16, 57.21, (39.92) = 59.89 One go od Solve, 1 pop, all in all pretty bad average but atleast sub 1


FMC = 48 Moves



Spoiler



D2 R' D F D' F R2 F2 - 2x2x2 block (8)
Z2 
U' R' F' B U' R' U' R U2 F U' - 2x2x3 block (11/19)
X' Y
R U' R' F U F - F2L (6/25)
Y
R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' - OLL (13/38)
Lw' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B - PLL (10/48)



Thanks Hyprul for your help, I'm slowly getting back into this! Will post more results one by one


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 17, 2010)

use spoiler tags
[ spoiler] [ / spoiler] without the spaces in them


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 17, 2010)

*2x2x2* 8.37 14.24 13.88 7.58 6.52 *Average* 9.94
*3x3x3* 21.23 22.12 20.21 23.91 16.27 *Average* 21.19
*4x4x4* 1:46.08 1:30.35 1:24.35 1:36.36 1:34.12 *Average* 1:33.61


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*3x3x3 OH:* 50.97, 1:08.20, 48.01, 50.10, 54.59 = *51.89*
Comment: Wow, that was unbelievably bad. I guess I need to practice this occasionally. On the 1:08, I thought I inserted a pair at one point, but later discovered I didn’t. 

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 32.63, 28.84, 39.09 = *28.84*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:31.61, 2:05.08, 2:02.72 = *1:31.61*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:21.87 [3:45], 7:14.40 [2:58], 7:36.60 [3:36] = *7:14.40*
Comment: I tried using BH wings on all of these for any cases I already knew, and also tried figuring out some for a few cases I didn’t know. I’m actually quite surprised it went this well (and my times were this fast), because I’m still very slow recognizing the BH cases. The second solve was an amazing memo time for me! For the first solve, all but 2 of the wing pairs were done with BH; for the second and third solve, all but 4 of the wing pairs were done with BH. I’m hopeful this means my times really will improve substantially once I’ve learned all the BH wings cases.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [14:20.55, 6:08], 14:58.67 [7:23], DNF [14:53.92, 7:29] = *14:58.67*
Comment: For the first one, I was off by 3 wings simply because I memorized the wrong image, getting the two letters out of order. For the third one, I was off by 4 + centers, 4 corners, 4 centrals, and 8 wings, apparently due primarily to missing a U’ somewhere.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *1/3 = DNF* [10:34.67, 5:11]
Comment: Apparently bad memo all around. First cube off by 4 edges, third cube off by 3 corners. I’ve not been doing very well with this lately. 

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 22.46, 33.52, 38.66, 25.75, 23.22 = *27.50*
*3x3x3:* 2:05.50, 1:37.22, 1:40.46, 2:03.52, 1:39.09 = *1:47.69*
*7x7x7:* DNF [44:22.50, 22:25], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 2 inner + centers (mismemorized) and 2 outer X centers (memorized and recalled correctly, but executed TX instead of TW; and no, Chris, I don’t think I can say it was executing the easier one – it is true that TX requires quarter turns in a couple of places instead of half turns for TW, but I think of the half turn case as the easier case, so in this particular case I don’t think it was a matter of my choosing the easier case). I used BH for many of the wings, maybe half of them (although I did this before the 4x4x4 BLD solves above, so I hadn’t learned as many at this point). I was disappointed in the result, but very happy with the time.
*Magic:* 15.90, 9.15, 9.66, 10.94, 8.41 = *9.92*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Very fast for me – sub-10!
*Master Magic:* 3.72, 4.00, 4.84, 4.27, 4.09 = *4.12*
*Clock:* 1:57.36 [0:23], 2:07.31 [0:24], 2:14.36 [0:29], 2:04.00 [0:30], 1:47.40 [0:23] = *2:02.89*
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:00.66], 1:06.15, 1:20.90, 1:08.75, 1:09.09 = *1:12.91*
Comment: First one was completely scrambled – I have no idea why.
*Square-1:* 4:38.33 [2:40], 5:31.34 [4:04], 5:03.03 [2:49], 5:03.97 [2:23], 4:35.90 [2:24] = *4:55.11*
Comment: Cases AH, PR, US, PS, NP. I guess I used all my accuracy up on this average, since my attempt this week at a square-1 multi was truly awful – my worst yet: 5/10. 

And Mats: awesome job on 5x5x5 BLD! You're really getting good!


----------



## superti (Nov 17, 2010)

clock avg 8.52
08.44, 09.31, 07.83, (10.27), (07.68)

2x2 avg 7.75
07.02, (08.34), 08.11, 08.12, (05.27)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> And Mats: awesome job on 5x5x5 BLD! You're really getting good!



Says the guy who's doing 7BLD faster than I can make a 6BLD . You are unbelievable really;
Still thanks! Beating Chris on time (albeit by 2 seconds only) is a small wonder in itself


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 17, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Says the guy who's doing 7BLD faster than I can make a 6BLD . You are unbelievable really;
> Still thanks! Beating Chris on time (albeit by 2 seconds only) is a small wonder in itself


 
Mats, I agree with Mike! Congratulations on the time, as well as the new pb-solve! Awesome stuff! I'll, hopefully, catch up to you next week  

And yes, I agree that Mike is absolutely insane! (in a good way Mike!) 

Chris


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 17, 2010)

*2x2*: 3.92, 5.23, 4.99, 3.95, 2.64 = *4.23*
*3x3*: 14.17, 14.28, 13.19, 14.41, 14.23 = *14.23*
*4x4*: 1:20.05, 1:09.97, 1:05.90, 1:19.80, 1:18.87 = *1:16.21*
*5x5*: 2:13.37, 2:11.19, 2:08.93, 2:11.44, 2:18.44 = *2:12.00*
*6x6*: 5:25.26, 4:51.10, 4:35.94, 5:44.44, 4:06.96 = *4:57.43*
*3x3 OH*: 30.20, 33.97, 34.11, 37.39, 28.56 = *32.76*
*2-4 Relay*: *1:42.06*
*2-5 Relay*: *4:11.94*
*Clock*: 22.82, 18.51, 19.64, 17.99, 19.91 = *19.35*
*Pyraminx*: 6.30, 7.18, 8.15, 6.46, 5.03 = *6.64*
*Square 1*: 35.75, 36.69, 41.71, 39.32, 48.24 = *39.24

*All in one sitting while listening to cubecast. =D


----------



## @uguste (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't have time to do more  
3x3x3 : (20.09), 16.95, (14.44), 18.06, 15.62 = *16.88* :fp
2x2x2 : 5.71, 4.35, (7.06), (4.26), 6.20 = *5.42* :fp


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 18, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 4.85, 4.75, (5.03), (3.95), 4.39 = *4.66*
*3x3x3:* (16.48), 15.10, 14.39, 14.37, (13.29) = *14.62*
*4x4x4:* 1:02.38, (1:07.94), (58.21), 1:03.06, 1:01.18 = *1:02.21*
*5x5x5:* (2:11.14), 2:03.64, 2:02.48, (1:57.03), 1:59.32 = *2:01.81*
*6x6x6:* 4:36.10, 4:40.95, (4:29.47), (4:58.04), 4:47.29 = *4:41.45*
*7x7x7:* 7:22.01, (7:15.30), 7:33.05, (7:40.01), 7:15.38 = *7:23.48*
*2x2x2BLD:* 11.93, DNF, 30.05 = *11.93*
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:23.49, 1:39.01, 1:15.93 = *1:15.93*
*4x4x4BLD:* 5:00.00 [2:00], 5:39.10 [2:15], 5:11.03 [2:05] = *5:00.00*
1st solve is on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2viK1mECIE. I filmed them all but of course only bothered to upload the best
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF [12:04.95], 12:47.39, 12:39.10 = *12:39.10*
2 centres on 1st scramble  but first time all my attempts have been sub-13 I think
*MultiBLD: 10/12 55:59*
2 twisted corners, and 3 edges (both exec. mistakes)
*OH:* 27.31, (26.40), 28.95, 29.04, (31.01) = *28.43*
*Feet:* (1:08.49), 1:25.10, (1:29.84), 1:14.93, 1:13.29 = *1:17.77*
*MTS:* 42.84, 45.08, (47.83), 45.37, (41.95) = *44.43*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:24.98*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:30.41*
*Magic* (1.95), 1.74, 1.52, 1.46, (1.44) = *1.57*
*Master Magic:* (5.83), 4.72, (4.03), 4.87, 5.01 = *4.87*
*Clock:* 7.48, 7.21, 7.98, (7.10), (8.14) = *7.56*
*Megaminx:* (2:09.18), 2:01.10, (1:55.42), 1:58.03, 2:00.09 = *1:59.74*
*Pyraminx:* 6.59, 7.02, (7.94), (5.86), 6.91 = *6.84*
*Square-1:* 30.81, (26.49), 28.04, (35.81), 32.17 = *30.34*
*FMC: 30 moves *D' L' D' R' B F' R2 F2 B' D2 F' D' B D' L' F U2 L' D L U2 L' D' L2 F' D' F' D' F D


Spoiler



Found most of it linearly so it only took 10 minutes altogether 
Normal scramble no premoves: D B2 F' U' R' D2 R' B' U R2 B F R2 D L R
2x2x2: D' L' D' R' B (5)
F2L-1: F' R2 F2 B' D2 F' D' B (13)
EO+setup last F2L: D' L' F * L F' (18)
F2L leaving 3 corners: D' F' D' F D (23)
Insert U2 L' D L U2 L' D' L at * to cancel one move


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2010)

In time?

*2x2x2: *7.40 5.34 9.47 6.75 5.63
*3x3x3: *22.53 19.81 22.41 17.77 15.52
*4x4x4: *1:11.41 1:10.90 1:06.59 1:21.61 1:11.16
*5x5x5: *2:01.08 2:11.83 2:17.52 2:20.40 2:07.03
*6x6x6: *4:35.02 4:33.69 4:12.75 4:22.88 4:29.93
*7x7x7: *6:46.31 6:22.18 6:39.38 6:17.46 6:43.68
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *46.96 DNF DNF
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: *0/3 in 25.17
*3x3x3 One Handed: *46.27 33.31 31.84 42.21 39.44
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:03.68 1:11.43 1:00.34 1:10.41 1:00.22
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *26
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:51.08
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:51.50
*Magic: *2.03 2.97 2.09 2.00 8.18
*Master Magic: *7.00 5.63 4.94 7.55 4.68
*Clock: *18.78 17.59 22.59 14.94 21.02
*MegaMinx: *2:55.03 2:57.33 2:38.65 2:28.88 DNF
*Pyraminx: *14.15 13.15 15.95 12.86 17.33
*Square-1: *1:02.93 55.53 50.06 1:08.84 55.94

FMC


Spoiler



Scramble:	D B2 F' U' R' D2 R' B' U R2 B F R2 D L R
2x2x3: L B' L2 U' F' D F B2 U
F2L: F' R F D2 R2 D' B R2 B' R'
OLL: R D2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 R
Solution:	L B' L2 U' F' D F B2 U F' R F D2 R2 D' B R2 B' D2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 R



Because the 5th scramble for 3x3x3 Match the scramble looked really really easy, I decided to give it a try. The result was indeed VERY nice
speed-fmc-style solve for 3x3x3 Match the scramble 5. B' D2 L2 U' L' U2 R U' L' D2 R D' R D2 F L2 D2
Solution: D2 L2 F', B2 D' R' D' R2, D B2 L B2 L', B2 D B2 D', L' B' D' B D L, B, U-Perm


----------



## Kian (Nov 19, 2010)

2x2- 5.78, 6.02, 6.94, 6.37, 5.36
3x3- 18.14, 17.15, 13.81, 15.77, 12.91
3x3 OH- 24.35, 24.60, 27.85, 25.00, 29.38
Pyraminx- 12.10, 12.08, 13.58, 10.59, 14.78


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 19, 2010)

Results week 46. 6 weeks left to improve your best results for the quarterly means 

Close between the giants Simon and Kinch as usual with Hypryl at a very clear third place.

*2x2x2*(43)

 2.79 Shortey
 2.88 SimonWestlund
 3.07 Yes, We Can!
 3.27 asiahyoo1997
 3.70 RCTACameron
 3.81 HaraldS
 3.90 Hays
 4.11 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.29 rickcube
 4.39 AdvanceFIN
 4.65 bluecloe45
 4.66 kinch2002
 4.84 bluedasher
 4.92 ZB_FTW!!!
 5.36 Elliot
 5.42 @uguste
 5.56 Evan Liu
 5.69 Jin
 5.94 fatboyxpc
 6.06 Kian
 6.07 Cyrus C.
 6.28 Inf3rn0
 6.53 Keroma12
 6.59 AvGalen
 6.64 'rio
 6.89 emolover
 7.69 PeterV
 7.75 superti
 7.93 edw0010
 8.23 mooncuber
 8.43 Zane_C
 8.44 okayama
 8.61 Imperatrix
 8.70 Alcuber
 8.84 pierrotlenageur
 9.20 James Ludlow
 9.83 coinman
 9.94 rahulkadukar
 10.17 Lumej
 11.78 jave
 14.32 MichaelErskine
 15.74 MatsBergsten
 27.50 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 *(50)

 9.77 Yes, We Can!
 9.84 SimonWestlund
 9.96 asiahyoo1997
 9.99 Shortey
 11.15 Hyprul 9-ty2
 11.48 Hays
 12.06 HaraldS
 12.07 trying-to-speedcube...
 12.21 Ville Seppänen
 12.83 Jin
 13.06 AdvanceFIN
 13.43 ManasijV
 14.18 bluedasher
 14.23 rickcube
 14.52 Evan Liu
 14.62 kinch2002
 14.81 ZB_FTW!!!
 14.89 Zane_C
 14.90 bluecloe45
 14.94 Elliot
 15.17 'rio
 15.58 Kian
 16.01 pierrotlenageur
 16.32 RCTACameron
 16.88 @uguste
 17.52 scotzbhoy
 18.63 fatboyxpc
 20.00 AvGalen
 20.01 Keroma12
 20.22 James Ludlow
 20.92 larf
 21.19 rahulkadukar
 22.11 okayama
 23.54 Cyrus C.
 23.67 Lumej
 23.79 cubefan4848
 24.16 PeterV
 24.81 jave
 25.32 coinman
 25.46 edw0010
 26.94 Imperatrix
 28.45 peedu
 31.44 mooncuber
 36.19 MichaelErskine
 42.00 celli
 42.68 MatsBergsten
 42.88 Alcuber
 50.70 Timoke6
 1:28.98 cmhardw
 1:47.69 Mike Hughey
*4x4x4*(34)

 43.72 Hyprul 9-ty2
 47.27 asiahyoo1997
 47.38 SimonWestlund
 49.56 Hays
 50.44 Yes, We Can!
 56.97 trying-to-speedcube...
 57.04 pierrotlenageur
 57.36 Ville Seppänen
 1:02.21 kinch2002
 1:08.53 Evan Liu
 1:09.33 HaraldS
 1:11.16 AvGalen
 1:15.15 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:16.21 rickcube
 1:16.22 James Ludlow
 1:16.85 Elliot
 1:19.75 Jin
 1:20.44 tenysonreis
 1:21.90 bluecloe45
 1:26.34 Cyrus C.
 1:29.50 larf
 1:31.49 'rio
 1:33.61 rahulkadukar
 1:35.62 RCTACameron
 1:36.07 Zane_C
 1:37.40 Lumej
 1:40.02 emolover
 1:43.49 jave
 1:46.99 edw0010
 2:13.67 Imperatrix
 2:15.16 MichaelErskine
 2:38.18 MatsBergsten
 2:42.66 bluedasher
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:24.47 SimonWestlund
 1:30.58 Yes, We Can!
 1:37.03 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:59.76 pierrotlenageur
 2:01.81 kinch2002
 2:12.00 rickcube
 2:12.13 AvGalen
 2:18.02 AdvanceFIN
 2:33.82 James Ludlow
 2:39.48 Keroma12
 2:46.61 larf
 2:49.16 Evan Liu
 2:52.92 emolover
 2:55.07 ZB_FTW!!!
 3:15.59 Lumej
 3:32.88 jave
 4:04.19 MichaelErskine
 6:49.73 MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:48.84 SimonWestlund
 4:02.17 Keroma12
 4:25.32 pierrotlenageur
 4:28.83 AvGalen
 4:37.97 James Ludlow
 4:41.45 kinch2002
 4:57.43 rickcube
 8:09.33 MichaelErskine
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:35.78 SimonWestlund
 4:58.56 Yes, We Can!
 6:35.08 AvGalen
 6:49.60 Hyprul 9-ty2
 6:54.56 Keroma12
 7:23.48 kinch2002
 7:27.52 James Ludlow
 8:13.57 pierrotlenageur
10:54.83 Lumej
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 16.90 Shortey
 17.64 Hyprul 9-ty2
 18.51 asiahyoo1997
 20.15 Yes, We Can!
 20.23 SimonWestlund
 21.25 Elliot
 21.41 Ville Seppänen
 23.69 ManasijV
 24.92 HaraldS
 25.82 Kian
 27.34 Zane_C
 28.43 kinch2002
 32.76 rickcube
 33.04 ZB_FTW!!!
 34.97 Evan Liu
 38.32 AvGalen
 38.33 bluecloe45
 40.10 Cyrus C.
 44.59 pierrotlenageur
 45.04 bluedasher
 49.88 jave
 51.89 Mike Hughey
 54.86 James Ludlow
 59.55 Lumej
 59.89 edw0010
 1:01.77 cubefan4848
 1:01.80 coinman
 1:07.38 MichaelErskine
 1:07.60 okayama
 1:12.47 Keroma12
 1:13.20 emolover
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:17.77 kinch2002
 1:48.19 SimonWestlund
 2:35.74 Lumej
 3:20.24 Shortey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 7.18 bluedasher
 7.89 Shortey
 9.03 SimonWestlund
 10.23 Evan Liu
 11.93 kinch2002
 12.04 Hyprul 9-ty2
 19.03 Keroma12
 21.89 Yes, We Can!
 23.02 James Ludlow
 28.84 Mike Hughey
 34.64 MatsBergsten
 42.33 pierrotlenageur
 45.64 Zane_C
 46.96 AvGalen
 48.29 okayama
 59.43 Lumej
 DNF Alcuber
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 33.27 Ville Seppänen
 1:15.93 kinch2002
 1:22.58 SimonWestlund
 1:27.85 cmhardw
 1:31.61 Mike Hughey
 1:32.57 Yes, We Can!
 1:37.80 Zane_C
 1:40.77 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:24.23 MatsBergsten
 3:24.99 okayama
 5:06.94 Keroma12
 5:07.86 Lumej
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(13)

 3:23.89 Ville Seppänen
 5:00.00 kinch2002
 6:49.57 cmhardw
 7:10.66 tim
 7:14.40 Mike Hughey
 9:09.07 SimonWestlund
 9:55.79 Zane_C
11:44.25 Hyprul 9-ty2
13:58.49 okayama
22:02.75 Lumej
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Yes, We Can!
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

12:39.10 kinch2002
14:58.67 Mike Hughey
15:21.00 MatsBergsten
15:23.20 cmhardw
 DNF okayama
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF Zane_C
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

14/17 (55:01)  tim
10/12 (55:59)  kinch2002
8/10 (58:29)  MrMoney
4/4 (35:58)  okayama
6/8 (48:37)  MatsBergsten
3/3 ( 9:20)  SimonWestlund
2/2 ( 4:20)  Hyprul 9-ty2
4/7 (17:02)  aronpm
1/2 ( 6:19)  Yes, We Can!
1/3 ( 5:11)  Mike Hughey
0/2 (20:00)  Lumej
0/3 (25:17)  AvGalen
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 44.43 kinch2002
 57.10 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:04.81 AvGalen
 1:05.05 SimonWestlund
 1:33.12 Lumej
 1:47.53 James Ludlow
 2:19.13 cubefan4848
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:05.47 SimonWestlund
 1:07.12 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:24.98 kinch2002
 1:32.01 Evan Liu
 1:42.06 rickcube
 1:45.27 pierrotlenageur
 1:51.08 AvGalen
 1:59.98 James Ludlow
 2:22.96 Lumej
 2:34.65 jave
 2:39.70 bluedasher
 3:01.13 MichaelErskine
 5:00.31 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:49.02 SimonWestlund
 2:55.83 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:26.32 pierrotlenageur
 3:30.41 kinch2002
 3:51.50 AvGalen
 4:07.06 James Ludlow
 4:11.94 rickcube
 4:45.39 Evan Liu
 5:01.88 emolover
 6:14.77 jave
 6:23.88 Lumej
 7:20.82 MichaelErskine
53:00.02 Zane_C
*Magic*(12)

 1.32 Evan Liu
 1.41 SimonWestlund
 1.57 kinch2002
 1.63 Alcuber
 2.13 pierrotlenageur
 2.19 Lumej
 2.36 AvGalen
 2.38 MichaelErskine
 2.65 Imperatrix
 3.45 James Ludlow
 9.92 Mike Hughey
 DNF Timoke6
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.66 James Ludlow
 2.92 Evan Liu
 3.51 SimonWestlund
 4.12 Mike Hughey
 4.57 scotzbhoy
 4.87 kinch2002
 5.86 AvGalen
 7.39 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(14)

 7.56 kinch2002
 8.14 larf
 8.53 superti
 10.60 SimonWestlund
 14.24 Evan Liu
 15.95 James Ludlow
 17.20 Zane_C
 17.41 Hyprul 9-ty2
 19.13 AvGalen
 19.35 rickcube
 23.31 pierrotlenageur
 24.30 MichaelErskine
 2:02.89 Mike Hughey
 DNF Lumej
*Pyraminx*(20)

 5.23 SimonWestlund
 5.84 cubefan4848
 6.65 rickcube
 6.76 Jin
 6.84 kinch2002
 7.02 Shortey
 9.57 Keroma12
 9.98 Alcuber
 11.14 Evan Liu
 11.79 Zane_C
 11.84 'rio
 12.59 Kian
 13.81 bluecloe45
 14.42 AvGalen
 14.76 MichaelErskine
 15.24 Imperatrix
 16.16 pierrotlenageur
 20.13 James Ludlow
 21.50 celli
 1:12.91 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(11)

 57.50 SimonWestlund
 1:26.94 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:59.74 kinch2002
 2:25.92 James Ludlow
 2:50.34 AvGalen
 3:10.90 Keroma12
 3:58.18 Lumej
 3:58.21 scotzbhoy
 4:36.50 MichaelErskine
 5:09.33 Alcuber
 DNF Shortey
*Square-1*(12)

 20.10 SimonWestlund
 30.34 kinch2002
 35.52 Hyprul 9-ty2
 36.29 scotzbhoy
 39.24 rickcube
 58.13 AvGalen
 1:06.15 James Ludlow
 1:38.28 Lumej
 1:46.63 MichaelErskine
 1:59.56 Evan Liu
 2:43.02 Keroma12
 4:55.11 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(17)

25 guusrs
26 AvGalen
26 okayama
30 kinch2002
30 Stini
30 Attila
34 irontwig
37 trying-to-speedcube...
41 SimonWestlund
47 cmhardw
48 edw0010
50 James Ludlow
50 Keroma12
58 cubefan4848
59 Kenneth
64 emolover
DNF  Hyprul 9-ty2

*Contest results*

437 SimonWestlund
422 kinch2002
336 Hyprul 9-ty2
269 AvGalen
240 Yes, We Can!
223 Evan Liu
214 James Ludlow
213 rickcube
200 pierrotlenageur
176 Shortey
167 Keroma12
163 asiahyoo1997
162 Zane_C
159 Lumej
144 Ville Seppänen
142 HaraldS
136 ZB_FTW!!!
122 Hays
121 bluedasher
119 bluecloe45
119 Mike Hughey
118 Elliot
117 okayama
113 Jin
99 trying-to-speedcube...
99 MatsBergsten
96 AdvanceFIN
95 Kian
92 MichaelErskine
86 RCTACameron
83 'rio
82 Cyrus C.
81 cmhardw
70 larf
70 jave
70 ManasijV
69 emolover
69 cubefan4848
69 edw0010
66 tim
59 @uguste
54 Alcuber
54 fatboyxpc
54 scotzbhoy
47 Imperatrix
46 rahulkadukar
36 PeterV
33 MrMoney
33 coinman
32 superti
27 mooncuber
27 guusrs
24 Attila
24 Inf3rn0
24 Stini
22 aronpm
21 irontwig
21 tenysonreis
13 Kenneth
13 celli
12 peedu
8 Timoke6


----------



## Lumej (Nov 19, 2010)

Mats? Tim didn't do MTS (I was wondering, it seemed so strange), but a MultiBld



tim said:


> *3x3x3 MBLD*: 14/17 in 55:01 minutes (37 minutes memo).
> Oh, boy :/



Wohoo, I actually got third place in an event! (No one cares that only 4 people took part in said event, right? )


----------

